
Graph2Plan: Learning Floorplan Generation from Layout Graphs - nonoesp
https://arxiv.org/abs/2004.13204
======
carapace
Good, now teach it Pattern Language.

Christopher Alexander FTW!

[https://www.livingneighborhoods.org/ht-0/bln-
exp.htm](https://www.livingneighborhoods.org/ht-0/bln-exp.htm)

~~~
quantazelle
OMG! This exists! I have been thinking about doing something similar.

------
charleskinbote
Reminds me of similar work done with genetic algorithms:
[https://www.joelsimon.net/evo_floorplans.html](https://www.joelsimon.net/evo_floorplans.html)

------
nrjames
Also reminds me of Joris Dorman's cyclic dungeon work for the game Unexplored:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wvkTT-6P3Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wvkTT-6P3Q)

------
nonoesp
A similar model is #HouseGAN done by researchers Nelson Nauata & Chin-Yi Cheng
at Autodesk Research in 2019.

Post → [https://nono.ma/housegan](https://nono.ma/housegan) Paper →
[https://arxiv.org/abs/2003.06988](https://arxiv.org/abs/2003.06988) GIF →
[https://nono.imgix.net/img/u/post-
housegan-200401.gif?ixlib=...](https://nono.imgix.net/img/u/post-
housegan-200401.gif?ixlib=php-3.1.0)

------
vlovich123
Could be cool to expand this to electoral map building. Then you don't even
need to manually draw the lines. Publish the loose constraints & the source
data & everyone can regenerate their own electoral map to confirm no funny
business.

